# July photo contest



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

That would be Molly's perfect day: Enjoying the water all day long on a beautiful summer day!  Seriously, she could play with the hose all day long!:


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is Maya's favorite day. Jumping in the pool and swimming all day long. I managed to snap this mid jump.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Nygel's perfect day - a boat ride to the campsite followed by chasing ducks/chipmunks/squirrels/minnows, swimming, followed by .........









....... a beautiful sunset and an end to a perfect day!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I can only imagine the picture that Oakly's Dad will come up with! I vote him to be the winner without even seeing it!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Great idea for a theme. Goldens look so joyful when they are doing something they love to do.

That picture of Molly enjoying the hose is fantastic. She looks so happy.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay here is my entry.

His boy, cool water, sticks and trees, water skeeters to bat at and warm sunshine. Does it really get any better?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

momtoMax said:


> Oh my God croft that is so freaking adorable!!! That will be a hard one to beat.
> 
> 
> as a side question, how many photos can you put in for a month? just one shot at it?


 
Yes just one photo per month.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Jack enjoying the pool.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha's perfect day: a pool, a stick, a ball and all day to play...


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Out in the field, head in dirt...nothing better!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Tilly, you're supposed to roll in it..............not eat it !!! lovely pic though


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

*Winning triple-jump at the Puppolympics!*

We actually missed the awards ceremony! :doh:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Molly and Tilly! What wonderful faces!!!
All these pics are winners, I love 'em!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what makes Honey happy-her tennis ball.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

(Maggie swimming with her ducky)


----------



## lmwsport7 (Feb 25, 2009)

Rylee LOVES the snow! I have dozens of pics from this snow day in particular - but this best depicts her tearing thru the yard!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Gwen said:


> Nygel's perfect day - a boat ride to the campsite followed by chasing ducks/chipmunks/squirrels/minnows, swimming, followed by .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
PS: I am only entering the first picture!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Maggies mom said:


> (Maggie swimming with her ducky)


Great pic. Where did you get that duck? Noah is crazy for toy ducks.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Just being wet 24-7 would be his idea of fun.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Cedar will fish ALL day long!


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

Fidele..

That picture is awesome!!
The little water droplet on the end of Cedar's nose...too cute!
Does Cedar move fast enough to catch them?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Noey said:


> Great pic. Where did you get that duck? Noah is crazy for toy ducks.


At my vets office.. they are a dealer and got it from Petedge, they have whales, ducks, turtles, dolphins


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

sabby said:


> Fidele..
> 
> That picture is awesome!!
> The little water droplet on the end of Cedar's nose...too cute!
> Does Cedar move fast enough to catch them?


I've never seen him catch one, but before he was mine his former neighbors claimed he kept their koi pond "fish free":doh:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Fidele said:


> Cedar will fish ALL day long!


Just wait until JoEllen says your pic! 

Daisy will be jealous.

Here's Ike's newest favorite past-time...Justa' Swingin'
He's eyeballing a squirrel BTW, he didn't stay there long.


----------



## mary624 (Jul 11, 2009)

I LOVE these pictures!
What a cool thread!
mary


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

What a wonderful theme idea and, as usual, great pics. Cool fish pic, Fidele.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Cedar !!!!! :wave:


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

:wave:Hi Daisy - looks like you were almost fishing the same place I was!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Cedar and Daisy are soulmates


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Brady would play all day long!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

What a great picture of Brady! It is so bright and cheerful it almost looks like a cartoon or something and the angle of Brady makes it look really unusual and fun, great shot!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> What a great picture of Brady! It is so bright and cheerful it almost looks like a cartoon or something and the angle of Brady makes it look really unusual and fun, great shot!!


Thanks so much! It was a lucky combination of a goof dog, storm clouds, sun rays, and artificial grass


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*"I'm King of the Lake!"*

Gunner enjoying floating around the lake.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*Best Dog Day Ever*

Ranger's perfect day is a swim and a nap afterwards with his favorite squeaky toy!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Brady would play all day long!


My favorite..what a happy boy!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah's perfect day is working the vendors at the dog shows. He can get more treats offered to him than any dog I know.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

A beer, a bisquit and a little sun...............life is good!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Jazz & Jules said:


> A beer, a bisquit and a little sun...............life is good!


I have to agree with Jazz & Jules, that sounds like the perfect day for me too!!:wave:


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Brady napping on his favorite pillow...after a good playtime, of course!


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Beau's every day favorite activity is playing with the cat. The cat whacks him on the nose so he is always playing "hide and seek!!"


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Hunter loves to swim in Lake Ontario. Finding sticks is an added bonus.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Bailey's favourite day would be running at the park with her Daddy alllllll day long!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

ah wow, some of these shots are absolutely amazing...


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok I'm closing the thread now. Look for the poll to vote by Wednesday night. Great pictures everyone!


----------

